# Type-Specific Politics - Part II



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

Asking specifically about one's economic leanings...

Left or Right?

http://www.politicalcompass.org/test

Choose your function type, and your lean or stance.

Please, no political debates, just results.

Here's Part I


----------



## Polymaniac (Apr 8, 2012)

*NT, left: *About (-1, 2) – only a little left of center.

I wouldn't consider myself a leftist in any sense of the word, however.


----------



## ibage (May 5, 2012)

NF and a bit left. -4, -3 for a more accurate response.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

NF and very left: -7,62


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

INTJ I'm center left.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

ENTP, I lean very slightly to the left but not enough to really define myself as left.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

SJ - left-libertarian (-4.9, -6.8)


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

ENTP, right.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Your political compass Economic Left/Right: -9.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -7.85


----------



## AvocatInTraining (Nov 18, 2012)

Economic Left/Right: -1.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.51So I'm pretty centre


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

_NF - Very Left

_Economic Left/Right: -10.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.46

(infp)


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

Economic Left/Right: -7.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.28









Huzzah for socialism!


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

ENFP and very right.


----------



## AnCapKevin (Jun 7, 2012)

NChSh said:


>


WORKERS OF THE WORLD UNITE!

lol.

I'm INTP - very right.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP Moderate.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NT, extreme-left.


----------



## ComradeINFP (Mar 10, 2013)

Eos_Machai said:


> _NF - Very Left
> 
> _*Economic Left/Right: -10.00
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.46*
> ...


I'm also INFP and nearly got the same result.

Economic Left/right: -9.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -8.5


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

None of these really fit me. I'm centrist/moderate/independent. 
I very SLIGHTLY lean more towards the right though according to textbook.
ENFP


----------



## nonesuch (Mar 5, 2012)

That was intentional. I wanted to force the moderates to lean.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

NF (INFP), extremely far left. Hence the hammer and sickle in my sig.


----------

